# Stoeger Condor Field Combo



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll make this short and simple. Does anyone here own a Stoeger Condor Field Combo? If you do, what do you think of it?


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't own one but I have seen them fire both barrels with one pull of the trigger. The Stoeger owner was lucky, he had an extra set of BVD's in his truck.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

I've had two (a 12 and a 20), and they were both junk. Won them both at banquets. The 12 doubled whenever it was below 40 degrees, and the 20 (which was a higher grade) was just horrible. didn't eject, mis-fired, etc. I wouldn't buy one unless it was for a canoe paddel.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

I realize this is kind of random, but how long ago was this? I bought a 12 gauge Condor Supreme last year to be a working gun for me and I've had no problems with it under any circumstance. The reason I ask is I've noticed a lot of problems reported from folks who bought these when they first came out, but fewer problems seem to come from people who bought one of the guns made more recently. I'm speculating here and I'm just curious if that's a poor observation.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I realize this is kind of random, but how long ago was this? I bought a 12 gauge Condor Supreme last year to be a working gun for me and I've had no problems with it under any circumstance. The reason I ask is I've noticed a lot of problems reported from folks who bought these when they first came out, but fewer problems seem to come from people who bought one of the guns made more recently. I'm speculating here and I'm just curious if that's a poor observation.


I see that Gander has them for $350 and it includes $50 worth of ammo right now, and I'm thinking of picking one up as an extra field gun. Any new reviews?


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Been shooting a basic Condor as my primary waterfowl gun for over 10yrs. Lethal within 40yds with simple factory chokes, never had a hint of a problem.


----------

